# Pobre Italia, mi querida Italia



## Debunker (28 Ene 2022)

* Pobre Italia, mi querida Italia *









El día ha llegado. Marco Draghi ha firmado. El Presidente del Consejo de Ministros de Italia ha consumado lo que, a la luz de la Constitución de cualquier Estado que se precie de definirse a sí mismo como democrático, ha de ser considerado como uno de los desprecios más aberrantes a los principios básicos sobre los cuales se construye una sociedad.

Ya es un hecho. Los ciudadanos italianos no vacunados (más del veinte por ciento de la población de dicho país) sólo podrán comprar bienes de primera necesidad. En concreto, sólo podrán entrar en supermercados, farmacias, parafarmacias, ópticas, tiendas de animales y gasolineras. Y simplemente para adquirir este tipo de bienes. Los demás, aunque se encuentren en las estanterías, no podrán tocarlos. Además, para evitar que lo hagan, se realizarán controles aleatorios que, en caso de ser fructuosos y dar con algún no inoculado, el peso del Estado recaerá sobre él.

Resta por determinar, sin embargo, qué han de considerarse bienes de primera necesidad y si los empleados de Carrefour o del ultramarinos de la esquina están obligados, bajo sanción, a controlar si los clientes que no dispongan de tarjeta verde (como si la infamia tuviese un color) han comprado unas galletas con o sin chocolate, en la medida en que un ser humano puede vivir perfectamente sin comer cacao.

Lo que es evidente es que el alcohol queda descartado. Si usted no se vacuna dos, tres, cuatro y, si es preciso, quinientas veces, ya puede ir despidiéndose de su copa de vino vespertina que, desde siempre, acompañaba a sus gnocchi gorgonzola.

Italia, el país de Da Vinci, de Ludovico Ariosto y del Renacimiento, del resurgir de los valores de la cultura grecolatina y de la contemplación libre de la naturaleza, se ha convertido, por obra de unos políticos autoritarios y desconocedores de los valores esenciales del ser humano, en un infierno para todo aquel que ose pensar de manera distinta, para todo aquel que se niegue a obedecer ciegamente los delirios de grandeza de unos sujetos viles y desalmados que, lejos de legislar en pos del bien común, lo hacen para satisfacer las exigencias de multinacionales cuyos intereses se resumen en ganar más y más dinero a costa de todos nosotros.

Y es que Draghi y su séquito de polichinelas han prohibido incluso a los ancianos no inoculados, a los pensionistas italianos, entrar en las oficinas de correos y en los bancos para retirar su pensión de jubilación. Es indiferente que el jubilado en cuestión no se haya vacunado porque no ha querido o porque, por motivos de salud, no ha podido. A Draghi no le importa. Si esta medida le sirve para ahorrarse algunos eurillos de la caja pública de pensiones, mucho mejor.

Pero es que aún hay más. Los no vacunados tampoco podrán utilizar el transporte público. Ni los autobuses, ni los trenes, ni los aviones, ni los barcos. Si quieren desplazarse, habrán de hacerlo en su vehículo particular. Si no lo tienen porque sus ingresos no se lo permiten, lástima, peor para ellos. Que hubieran nacido en una familia con más dinero, como Draghi, hijo de un rico banquero, que nunca ha tenido que preocuparse por el precio de los tomates, de la luz o de la gasolina.

¿Qué será lo siguiente? Una pregunta que, aunque pueda parecer retórica, avanza una respuesta que me infunde pavor. Porque, una vez que se pierde un derecho fundamental o su vigencia se reduce de tal modo que se convierte en impracticable, la Historia nos ha enseñado que recuperarlo implica un esfuerzo titánico. Y aquí no sólo se ha vulnerado un derecho, sino muchos. La libertad, en varias de sus manifestaciones; la igualdad, en su vertiente de no discriminación por motivos de salud; la intimidad, puesto que nadie puede ser obligado a declarar sobre su estado de salud; el derecho de reunión, habida cuenta la limitación del número de personas que pueden citarse en el espacio público (diez no contagian, pero once sí).

Y recientemente incluso el derecho a la integridad física, con la imposición de la vacunación obligatoria para mayores de cincuenta años. Una medida que desconozco hasta dónde llegará, ya que el Gobierno italiano ha confirmado que, de momento, implicará la suspensión de empleo para quienes trabajen y una multa de 100 euros para los desempleados. Y digo de momento porque, habida cuenta el ánimo liberticida y discriminatorio de quienes gobiernan Italia, no me extrañaría que mañana o pasado se acordasen otras medidas más restrictivas. El fanatismo no tiene límites y, una vez que ha encontrado su víctima, a quien perseguir y pisotear, ya no hay quien lo pare.

O tal vez sí. Pero para ello es necesario tomar conciencia de la cruda realidad y asumir que, si bien es innegable que el virus existe y puede ser grave en algunos casos (cada vez menos, según las estadísticas), todo esto es enfermizo y conforme pasa el tiempo resulta más sospechoso que determinados gobiernos, como el de Italia, están aprovechando la situación para restringir derechos y libertades.

Pablo Guerrero dijo aquello de “a tapar la calle, que no pase nadie que no tenga dudas”. Y esto es precisamente lo que falta, lo que tiene que sobresalir en el debate público: la duda. Dudar de todo. No creernos nada si la creencia no proviene de una reflexión previa, de contrastar opiniones distintas.

Mientras esto no suceda, seguiré diciendo “pobre Italia, mi querida Italia”. Qué han hecho contigo…






Pobre Italia, mi querida Italia - Diario16


El día ha llegado. Marco Draghi ha firmado. El Presidente del Consejo de Ministros de Italia ha consumado lo que, a la luz de la Constitución de cualquier




diario16.com


----------



## Funciovago (28 Ene 2022)

mientras tanto hay millones de negros ilegales sueltos por Italia, de manteros delante de todo el mundo y no les hacen nada


----------



## poppom (28 Ene 2022)

el colapso de la sociedad requiere de chivo expiatorio, en este caso los no cacunados
Jugada perfecta para los amos. La pauta nunca se completa porque requiere de actualización de sistema eterna cual android os.
Poco a poco caerá la población gracias a la quinta, septima o enesima cacuna mientras los que vayan dejando la ponzoña pasarán a ser el chivo expiatorio, sucediéndose los pogromo y las cazas de bruja.
Como los efectos de las cacunas y del covid pasarán a ser indistinguibles tendrán el relato ganado.


----------



## larios357 (28 Ene 2022)

Aquí se ha vacunado mucha gente y no les hace falta, pero si tienen que apretar lo haran


----------



## uberales (28 Ene 2022)

Al menos han montado manifestaciones reales, con incluso revueltas. Pocas noticias habéis recibido de Itaia, para decir esto. Todos los sábados o domingos hay manifas en Bolonia contra el covid pass que reunen entre 2-4.000 personas, ¿en España en qué ciudad mediana tiene esa repercusión? Tampoco os ha llegado las que montan en Milán o Roma, esta con un asalto a los sindicatos. O Nápoles...


----------



## Debunker (28 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Al menos han montado manifestaciones reales, con incluso revueltas. Pocas noticias habéis recibido de Itaia, para decir esto. Todos los sábados o domingos hay manifas en Bolonia contra el covid pass que reunen entre 2-4.000 personas, ¿en España en qué ciudad mediana tiene esa repercusión? Tampoco os ha llegado las que montan en Milán o Roma, esta con un asalto a los sindicatos. O Nápoles...




Tienes razón, en Italia ha habido muchas protestas tanto contra la vacuna como contra el pasaporte covid, pero no les ha valido de nada, se supone que protestar debe ser una revolución para que hagan caso a la población, el caso es que vamos derechos a una cárcel que aún no podemos imaginar y la única solución para que nos dejen respirar aíre libre es vacunarnos cientos de veces.

Nunca vi en la vida nada igual a lo que está ocurriendo y tengo muchos años, en mi niñez había epidemias de meningitis, poliomelitis, viruela, sarampión etc. y se vacunaba quien quería, además el que se vacunaba no cogía la enfermedad estaba inmune, pero lo de ahora parece ciencia ficción o mejor una puta mentira, un teatro


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Italia, el país de Da Vinci, de Ludovico Ariosto y del Renacimiento, del resurgir de los valores de la cultura grecolatina



Y de Mussolini.






Historia demigrantérrima de la Humanidad vista por un un OBOSCista|Volumen 1|El RIDÍCULO DISPARATE DE LA ITALIA FASCISTA


La Historia es una mina de absurdos totales. Cualquier persona con un resto de confianza en el ser humano es porque no ha leído aún la suficiente Historia. Inauguro mis futuros hilos de cogitaciones históricas con el regimen más demigrante que jamás ha existido: La Italia fascista. Futuros...




www.burbuja.info





Estos días estoy leyendo sobre los detalles de la entrada de Italia en la I Guerra Mundial.

Tela Marinera. Estuvieron preguntando a cada bando quién les daba más para decidirse.

La entrada en la II GM fue aún peor: Mussolini atacó a una Francia ya casi vencida, y fracasó miserablemente.

Italia nos supera a los expañoles en país desastroso y con una Historia de dar asco y vergüenza....y mira que es difícil.

Al menos España se mantuvo fuera de las 2 guerras mundiales.

Y sí, los italianos tuvieron también su Guerra Civil en 1943-45.

Admiren la Civiltá Italiana en su esplendor:



O si son valientes, comprense un Fiat y úsenlo a diario: entenderán muchas cosas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> si bien es innegable que el virus existe y puede ser grave en algunos casos...
> 
> Pablo Guerrero dijo aquello de “a tapar la calle, que no pase nadie que no tenga dudas”. Y esto es precisamente lo que falta, lo que tiene que sobresalir en el debate público: la duda. Dudar de todo. No creernos nada si la creencia no proviene de una reflexión previa, de contrastar opiniones distintas.



Autocontradicciones de un párrafo al siguiente.


----------



## avioneti (28 Ene 2022)

¿leisteis el boletín oficial italiano donde explica esto? Todo lo que llegue en prensa hay que fiarse bien poco. Para empezar este columnista se equivoca en que sino puedes poner la vacuna no estés exento de ponerla. 

Leamos la fuente original, y luego opinemos. Si alguien tiene el link genial, que lo ponga por aquí.


----------



## uberales (28 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Tienes razón, en Italia ha habido muchas protestas tanto contra la vacuna como contra el pasaporte covid, pero no les ha valido de nada, se supone que protestar debe ser una revolución para que hagan caso a la población, el caso es que vamos derechos a una cárcel que aún no podemos imaginar y la única solución para que nos dejen respirar aíre libre es vacunarnos cientos de veces.
> 
> Nunca vi en la vida nada igual a lo que está ocurriendo y tengo muchos años, en mi niñez había epidemias de meningitis, poliomelitis, viruela, sarampión etc. y se vacunaba quien quería, además el que se vacunaba no cogía la enfermedad estaba inmune, pero lo de ahora parece ciencia ficción o mejor una puta mentira, un teatro



El problema en Italia es que gobierna directamente la UE con Draghi. Si hubiera seguido Conte el covid pass sería como en España, solicitado en momentos muy muy concretos y ciertas zonas. No iría tampoco por la puerta de atrás con la obligación de vacunación con un impuesto al trabajo como ha pasado hasta ahora. Recordad que la hija de Draghi está en un fondo de inversión especializado en empresas biofarma.


----------



## uberales (28 Ene 2022)

avioneti dijo:


> ¿leisteis el boletín oficial italiano donde explica esto? Todo lo que llegue en prensa hay que fiarse bien poco.



Vivo en Italia...


----------



## avioneti (28 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Vivo en Italia...



Pues pon el link del boletin oficial donde viene esto para poder leerlo bien. Que vivas allí tampoco quiere decir que sepas de derecho. Tambien la gente que vive en España iba corriendo hacerse cribados de pcr porque se creían que eran obligatorios. 
Gracias


----------



## FilibustHero (28 Ene 2022)

Lo peor de todo es que a los no vacunados no les permitirán gritar _porca miseria_ agitando los muñones si no están vacunados.


----------



## Dj Puesto (28 Ene 2022)

Aquí somos igual pero por algún motivo no nos han apretujado tanto. Italia está totalmente vendida a sus acreedores, si es que su presidente no es ni electo ni italiano....


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Al menos han montado manifestaciones reales, con incluso revueltas. Pocas noticias habéis recibido de Itaia, para decir esto. Todos los sábados o domingos hay manifas en Bolonia contra el covid pass que reunen entre 2-4.000 personas, ¿en España en qué ciudad mediana tiene esa repercusión? Tampoco os ha llegado las que montan en Milán o Roma, esta con un asalto a los sindicatos. O Nápoles...



Ah, vale, manifestaciones. 

ME descojono. Y los que mandan también se descojonan.


----------



## uberales (28 Ene 2022)

avioneti dijo:


> Pues pon el link del boletin oficial donde viene esto para poder leerlo bien. Que vivas allí tampoco quiere decir que sepas de derecho. Tambien la gente que vive en España iba corriendo hacerse cribados de pcr porque se creían que eran obligatorios.
> Gracias



¿Quieres venirte y nos damos un paseo por bares, restaurantes o trenes? No hace falta el boletín oficial si veo que es lo que sucede en mi familia.


----------



## uberales (28 Ene 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Ah, vale, manifestaciones.
> 
> ME descojono. Y los que mandan también se descojonan.





https://app.ilmanifesto.it/no-vax-e-neofascisti-in-corteo-assalto-alla-cgil-e-montecitorio/



Ten el ataque al sindicato y por un pelo no van al senado.


----------



## avioneti (28 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Quieres venirte y nos damos un paseo por bares, restaurantes o trenes? No hace falta el boletín oficial si veo que es lo que sucede en mi familia.



puedes pasarme el enlace? para ti seria mas facil localizarlo que a mi.

No quiero ir, nunca me llamó la atencion, sino fui hace unos años menos ahora


----------



## CocoVin (28 Ene 2022)

Italia la marioneta número uno de Europa...y a ratos pensabamos que era España..
Menos mal.

Pero pronto les tocará a los titiriteros utilizarnos.


----------



## simenthal (28 Ene 2022)

Bastardi maledetti, figli di una gran zoccola 

Tanta maldad es porque quieren robar al mundo el pais más hermoso . 
Pero fracasarán y acabarán colgaos por los pies en piazzale Loreto cómo antaño ya pasó


----------



## uberales (28 Ene 2022)

avioneti dijo:


> puedes pasarme el enlace? para ti seria mas facil localizarlo que a mi.
> 
> No quiero ir, nunca me llamó la atencion, sino fui hace unos años menos ahora





Gazzetta Ufficiale



Cada vez que entra alguien en la oficina hay que mirarle el covid pass, sea para trabajar o visita. Si no está en verde a tomar por culo.


----------



## simenthal (28 Ene 2022)

No se puede comparar la situación de España y Italia . Aquí como la mayoría son gregarios y solidarios , se ha alcanzado el tope de emponzoñamiemto . En Italia , aunque digan que el 90 % no se lo cree nadie y hay millones que tarde o temprano darán un vuelco , ojalá se monte igual que en Canadá


----------



## uberales (28 Ene 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Aquí somos igual pero por algún motivo no nos han apretujado tanto. Italia está totalmente vendida a sus acreedores, si es que su presidente no es ni electo ni italiano....



Lo del presidente d ela República en Italia es como una Monarquía Electiva de tipo Visigoda, pero sin asesinatos que le daban vida a esa Monarquía.


----------



## chortinator (28 Ene 2022)

Yo me pregunto puteas a un 20% de tu poblacion


Imaginemos guerra contra rusia, y la cosa no sale como piensa occidente... con que cara va a salir este hp a pedir un sacrificio a sus ciudadanos no vacunados? Es que para como viven que italia sea arrasada.


Lego. dijo:


> Ah, vale, manifestaciones.
> 
> ME descojono. Y los que mandan también se descojonan.




y 4000 personas...


me dices reunen a dos millones d epersonas y todavia, pero con 4000 el draghi se debe estar descojonando


----------



## malvado (28 Ene 2022)

Si los italianos, todos, lo permiten, lo que venga después será culpa suya


----------



## MOCHIL0 (28 Ene 2022)

Pero qué bien queda todo en pdf, alguien se cree que van a negarle comprar cosas a la gente? Hasta ahora ni dios me ha pedido nada


----------



## simenthal (28 Ene 2022)

malvado dijo:


> Si los italianos, todos, lo permiten, lo que venga después será culpa suya



Todos NO , ni muchos menos , son más de 20 millones en contra , vamos que el país está roto . A ver si se cura definitivamente . 
Vivan los pueblos , mueran los estatolarios !!!


----------



## octopodiforme (28 Ene 2022)

¿Y la ropa? ¿Podrán ir desnudos por la calle si no les dejan comprar ropa?


----------



## sirpask (28 Ene 2022)

Flipa, un presidente no votado por el pueblo Italiano les obliga a no poder hacer vida normal.

Estos va a hacer bueno a Mussolini


----------



## CommiePig (28 Ene 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> mientras tanto hay millones de negros ilegales sueltos por Italia, de manteros delante de todo el mundo y no les hacen nada



esos Botaran socialkomunismo


----------



## El gostoso (28 Ene 2022)

@uberales como está la cosa allí? Como lo ve la gente de a pie?


----------



## uberales (28 Ene 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> @uberales como está la cosa allí? Como lo ve la gente de a pie?



Hasta la polla... Cansa ser el país que más tiempo ha tenido restricciones y el que implementa chorradas mientras otros quitan.


----------



## uberales (28 Ene 2022)

simenthal dijo:


> No se puede comparar la situación de España y Italia . Aquí como la mayoría son gregarios y solidarios , se ha alcanzado el tope de emponzoñamiemto . En Italia , aunque digan que el 90 % no se lo cree nadie y hay millones que tarde o temprano darán un vuelco , ojalá se monte igual que en Canadá



En Italia no creo que superen el 75% de la población. Por eso están obligando a los mayores de 50 a ponerse la vacuna por ley.


----------



## ossirunne (28 Ene 2022)

¿pero no habrá una bomba pa´ matar a Draghi?

ma non c´è una bomba per uccidere Draghi?


----------



## Joaquim (28 Ene 2022)

Países Cucktólicos, como no.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (28 Ene 2022)

Pues va pareciendo que esto no va de Sanidad (como ya sabíamos) pero es que tampoco parece ya que vaya de control con el pass. Me empieza a goler que lo que buscan son enfrentamientos violentos entre la ciudadanía y revueltas más violentas todavía contra los estamentos. Si los novacs acatasen y se sometiesen mansamente, sin protestar, les apretarían todavía más las tuercas.

Por qué? Para qué? Que mal rollo me está dando.


----------



## Joaquim (28 Ene 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Aquí somos igual pero* por algún motivo no nos han apretujado tanto. *Italia está totalmente vendida a sus acreedores, si es que su presidente no es ni electo ni italiano....



Por miedo a que suba Vox y la Izmierda pierda el poder.


----------



## Scout.308 (28 Ene 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Y de Mussolini.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eres la cosa más tonta que ha parido este foro, y mira que no faltan candidatos.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (28 Ene 2022)

No me creo nada. La OMS anuncia fin de la plandemia en marzo. Teatro de fake news para tratar de recabar todos los pinchazos que puedan antes de que sustituyan este teatro por el de Rusia-Ucrania.


----------



## Kluster (28 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Ya es un hecho. Los ciudadanos italianos no vacunados (más del veinte por ciento de la población de dicho país) sólo podrán comprar bienes de primera necesidad. En concreto, sólo podrán entrar en supermercados, farmacias, parafarmacias, ópticas, tiendas de animales y gasolineras. Y simplemente para adquirir este tipo de bienes. Los demás, aunque se encuentren en las estanterías, no podrán tocarlos. Además, para evitar que lo hagan, se realizarán controles aleatorios que, en caso de ser fructuosos y dar con algún no inoculado, el peso del Estado recaerá sobre él.



Pues vale, "va a consumir su puta madre" y el dinero sobrante para invertir.

Como en el Judo, la clave está en utilizar la fuerza de tu adversario y ponerla a tu favor.


----------



## vanderwilde (28 Ene 2022)

Qué hace Draghi vivo todavía? Ése es más dañino que las ratas.

Que se quejen. A ver, no pueden estar dependiendo de que cualquiera diga lo que hay que hacer con un país mientras magrea a una tía en el despacho, y está rico podrido sin tener un día cotizado.

Que le den por culo a los italianos, mira que los güevos. Sarna con gusto no pica, pero mortifica.

Anda que el cabo 1º de la Legión no se equivocaba cuando decía lo que pone mi firma.


----------



## Patito Feo (28 Ene 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Y de Mussolini.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joder, estas gilipolleces son tan extraordinarias que incluso te superan tu muy alta media de estupideces. Pero como puedes decir de Italia y de España que tienen una historia de asco y verguenza. Historia! precisamente! idiota! 

Por cierto, mi coche de trabajo.







230.000 kms. Ni un solo fallo.

Mis anteriores coches:


















Todos magnificos, no creo que en tus delirios puedas llegar a discernir mas alla de los topicos baratos del desinformado.


----------



## frankie83 (28 Ene 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Aquí se ha vacunado mucha gente y no les hace falta, pero si tienen que apretar lo haran



Es una falsa interpretación. en Italia han llegado también a % muy altos


----------



## Aeneas (28 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Vivo en Italia...



¿Y qué tal por allí? ¿Se cumple la ley? Te lo pregunto porque en Andalucía hay muchísimo incumplimiento de la mierda del pase y yo mismo sin vacunar he ido a bares y restaurantes varias veces. Te pregunto porque el año pasado, recuerdo que en Italia hubo una gran insumisión de bares y restaurantes contra las cierres y en muchos, cuando la policía entraba, la gente les decía: "fuori".

Se me hace difícil concebir que puedan controlar a todo un país de 60 millones y que vayan negocio a negocio comprobando si los trabajadores están vacunados. Un país donde en ciertas zonas tenía más poder la mafia que el estado.


----------



## frankie83 (28 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> En Italia no creo que superen el 75% de la población. Por eso están obligando a los mayores de 50 a ponerse la vacuna por ley.



Falso






Governo Italiano - Report Vaccini Anti Covid-19







www.governo.it


----------



## uberales (28 Ene 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Falso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es una creencia, no una confirmación y conociendo Italia, me cuesta creerlo o quizá la obligación por ley de vacunación a los mayores de 50 ha funcionado. Les quedaban en su momento varios millones.


----------



## avioneti (28 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Gazzetta Ufficiale
> 
> 
> 
> Cada vez que entra alguien en la oficina hay que mirarle el covid pass, sea para trabajar o visita. Si no está en verde a tomar por culo.



Gracias por enlace. Luego lo leo mas a fondo pero los tres primeros articulos dicen unas cosas bastante faciles de burlar:

- Pone una fecha tope de 15 junio
- a diferencia del periodista, ahi pone clarmaente que puedes estar exento por motivos medicos, lo cual debe certificar tu medico. Esto es una via de escape total.
- Tampoco tienes que pincharte si pasaste el covid que pueden ser 6 meses o lo que marque la norma de alli (si acaba esto en junio ...casi te libras por esa via).

Creo entender que es un pasaporte verde mas amplio que este, pero la obligacion deja vias de salida para no tener que responsabilizarse ellos. 

Nada que no sepamos y que en la prensa lo pondran como que es inevitable y obligatorio. Ahora cada uno debe hacer su trabajo sino quiere pasar por el aro.


----------



## uberales (28 Ene 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> ¿Y qué tal por allí? ¿Se cumple la ley? Te lo pregunto porque en Andalucía hay muchísimo incumplimiento de la mierda del pase y yo mismo sin vacunar he ido a bares y restaurantes varias veces. Te pregunto porque el año pasado, recuerdo que en Italia hubo una gran insumisión de bares y restaurantes contra las cierres y en muchos, cuando la policía entraba, la gente les decía: "fuori".
> 
> Se me hace difícil concebir que puedan controlar a todo un país de 60 millones y que vayan negocio a negocio comprobando si los trabajadores están vacunados. Un país donde en ciertas zonas tenía más poder la mafia que el estado.



Donde más se controla es en el transporte. En restaurantes piden mucho el covid pasa de los huevos. En tiendas pues se impone ahora, pero piénsalo así con la que está cayendo, ¿puedes permitirte perder un 1% más de facturado? 
Lo que está pasando es que a la UE le han hecho un tamiflu con las vacunas y quiere ponerlas sí o sí, para que la gente no se mosquee y piense que la Von Der Leyen y el resto trabajan para protegerles.


----------



## Rossi (28 Ene 2022)

Mi teoría es, a pueblos dóciles medidas "suaves", y a pueblos correosos medidas severas.

También pienso que en países como Italia es más factible vivir al margen del sistema que en España. Que sí, que aquí tenemos economía sumergida por un tubo, pero los fetuccini tienen más tablas para vivir sin recurrir a la tutela del Estado, son más "gitanos". Los que estarán jodidos son los ciudadanos ejemplares, empleados públicos, etc.

Por ejemplo, alguien tiene alguna duda de que en Italia cualquiera podría conseguir un pass pagando sin esforzarse mucho?


----------



## uberales (28 Ene 2022)

avioneti dijo:


> Gracias por enlace. Luego lo leo mas a fondo pero los tres primeros articulos dicen unas cosas bastante faciles de burlar:
> 
> - Pone una fecha tope de 15 junio
> - a diferencia del periodista, ahi pone clarmaente que puedes estar exento por motivos medicos, lo cual debe certificar tu medico. Esto es una via de escape total.
> ...



Motivos médicos que no llegan ni a 1% y solo debidos a un tipo de síndrome. Les están haciendo una auditoría brutal por todas las exenciones. Ni una alergia a fármacos permiten.
Han retrasado el vigor del estado de alarma cada tres o cuatro meses. 
Si tienes el covid evitas la tercera, no, no pincharte las otras. Pero todo esto sin 50 años. Mayores de 50 años están obligados sí o sí a vacunarse.


----------



## XXavier (28 Ene 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Y de Mussolini.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de la entrada de Italia en la Gran Guerra es poco conocido y muy vergonzoso. Quizá merecidamente, al final de la contienda se les negó el botín de guerra que pretendían.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (28 Ene 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Pues va pareciendo que esto no va de Sanidad (como ya sabíamos) pero es que tampoco parece ya que vaya de control con el pass. Me empieza a goler que lo que buscan son enfrentamientos violentos entre la ciudadanía y revueltas más violentas todavía contra los estamentos. Si los novacs acatasen y se sometiesen mansamente, sin protestar, les apretarían todavía más las tuercas.
> 
> Por qué? Para qué? Que mal rollo me está dando.



El poder quiere que haya violencia para meter más represión. El enemigo con el que se enfrenta la sociedad libre es taimado y astuto, además de tener toda la fuerza de su lado. Hay que ser más listo que él y ponerse al margen de sistema, prescindir lo que se pueda para dar el golpe cuando las condiciones sean más favorables. La mayoría de los políticos están comprados y espero que pronto empiecen a devorarse entre ellos. Ese será el miércoles momento... Pero hay que estar muy atento para no cambiar un amo por otro.


----------



## kikoseis (28 Ene 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Aquí somos igual pero por algún motivo no nos han apretujado tanto. Italia está totalmente vendida a sus acreedores, si es que su presidente no es ni electo ni italiano....



Eso antes era un golpe de estado. Pero ahora la gente con tanto eufemismo, no sabe de que le hablan.


----------



## malvado (28 Ene 2022)

simenthal dijo:


> Todos NO , ni muchos menos , son más de 20 millones en contra , vamos que el país está roto . A ver si se cura definitivamente .
> Vivan los pueblos , mueran los estatolarios !!!



Pero los vacunados también deberían protestar y no permitir que se le haga la vida imposible a sus familias, amigos, vecinos, compañeros de trabajo, etc. Si nos dividimos es porque queremos.


----------



## Virolai (28 Ene 2022)

Italia es una dictadura sanitaria total. En vez de rectificar lo que no funciona, viendo los 200K contagios y 400 muertes diarias, cada dos semanas aprueban otra más gorda.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (28 Ene 2022)

¿A los moronegros no vacuñados (la mayoría) también se les conculcan los derechos básicos?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (28 Ene 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Aquí somos igual pero por algún motivo no nos han apretujado tanto. Italia está totalmente vendida a sus acreedores, si es que su presidente no es ni electo ni italiano....



Aquí el 93% de la población se ha emponzoñado al menos 2 veces.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Ene 2022)

Si a la gentuza sicopata os dieran la misma pena los 200.000 muertos que llevan y se hubieran quedado en su puta casa en lugar de estar zampando rabos, seguramente se habria solucionado todo desde el primer mes y no estariamos ahora con estas mierdas


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Ene 2022)

malvado dijo:


> Pero los vacunados también deberían protestar y no permitir que se le haga la vida imposible a sus familias, amigos, vecinos, compañeros de trabajo, etc. Si nos dividimos es porque queremos.



Si nos dividimos es porque habeis una panda de TARADOS DE MIERDA, de absolutos PUTISIMOS TARADOS DE MIERDA que llevais haciendo lo que os sale de los putos cojones y provocando un puto 11M diario en cada pais de europa desde hace 2 años y encima a risotadas hacia los muertos y diciendoles que se mueran y se jodan que a vosotros nadie os deja un viernes sin botellon

Y ahora lo unico que habeis conseguido es ENMIERDAR las reclamaciones de gente seria, con vuestra puta imbecilidad sicopata y asesina


----------



## CaraCortada (28 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> * Pobre Italia, mi querida Italia *
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 922823
> 
> ...



Articulo firmado por el magistrado Asencio, material de calidad, me lo guardo. Será que en Italia no hay camioneros para que pasen estas cosas?


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (28 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Si nos dividimos es porque habeis una panda de TARADOS DE MIERDA, de absolutos PUTISIMOS TARADOS DE MIERDA que llevais haciendo lo que os sale de los putos cojones y provocando un puto 11M diario en cada pais de europa desde hace 2 años y encima a risotadas hacia los muertos y diciendoles que se mueran y se jodan que a vosotros nadie os deja un viernes sin botellon
> 
> Y ahora lo unico que habeis conseguido es ENMIERDAR las reclamaciones de gente seria, con vuestra puta imbecilidad sicopata y asesina




Yo habo
Tú habes
El habe
Nosotros habemos
Vosotros habéis
Ellos haben


----------



## malvado (28 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Si nos dividimos es porque habeis una panda de TARADOS DE MIERDA, de absolutos PUTISIMOS TARADOS DE MIERDA que llevais haciendo lo que os sale de los putos cojones y provocando un puto 11M diario en cada pais de europa desde hace 2 años y encima a risotadas hacia los muertos y diciendoles que se mueran y se jodan que a vosotros nadie os deja un viernes sin botellon
> 
> Y ahora lo unico que habeis conseguido es ENMIERDAR las reclamaciones de gente seria, con vuestra puta imbecilidad sicopata y asesina



Los tarados de mierda somos los que pensamos que está mal obligar o coaccionar a la gente para que se pinche un medicamento experimental con una tecnología que lleva más de 20 años intentado ser aprobada para uso en humanos y siempre se ha rechazado por no considerarse segura.

Mis derechos no acaban donde empiezan tus miedos.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Ene 2022)

malvado dijo:


> soy escoria



Si te tuviera delante, malnacido asesino genocida hijo de la grandisima puta, te rajaba la puta garganta

Hay que empezar a defenderse de los genocidas con la mas extrema violencia


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Ene 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> Yo habo
> Tú habes
> El habe
> Nosotros habemos
> ...



yo he tu has el ha

Que tu seas subnormal de nacimiento, no es mi puto problema, ni el del verbo haber


----------



## Biff Howard Tannen (28 Ene 2022)

Esto se soluciona rápido desempolvando las guillotinas.


----------



## frankie83 (28 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Es una creencia, no una confirmación y conociendo Italia, me cuesta creerlo o quizá la obligación por ley de vacunación a los mayores de 50 ha funcionado. Les quedaban en su momento varios millones.



Teorías…


----------



## malvado (28 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Si te tuviera delante, malnacido asesino genocida hijo de la grandisima puta, te rajaba la puta garganta
> 
> Hay que empezar a defenderse de los genocidas con la mas extrema violencia



Cuando se pierde la razón se recurre a la violencia. Nada nuevo.

Qué valientes somos todos detrás de un teclado.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (28 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> yo he tu has el ha
> 
> Que tu seas subnormal de nacimiento, no es mi puto problema, ni el del verbo haber



Ni siquiera eres capaz de expresarte en tu lengua materna. "habéis" sólo funciona como verbo auxiliar.


----------



## Santutxu (28 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> * Pobre Italia, mi querida Italia *
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 922823
> 
> ...


----------



## César92 (28 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> * Pobre Italia, mi querida Italia *
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 922823
> 
> ...



¿También afecta a los pagatori di pensioni? ¿O sólo a los espagueti estándar?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Ya es un hecho. Los ciudadanos italianos no vacunados (más del veinte por ciento de la población de dicho país) sólo podrán comprar bienes de primera necesidad. En concreto, sólo podrán entrar en supermercados, farmacias, parafarmacias, ópticas, tiendas de animales y gasolineras. Y simplemente para adquirir este tipo de bienes. Los demás, aunque se encuentren en las estanterías, no podrán tocarlos. Además, para evitar que lo hagan, se realizarán controles aleatorios que, en caso de ser fructuosos y dar con algún no inoculado, el peso del Estado recaerá sobre él.



¿Quieres decir que, aparte de poder comprar comida, medicina, gafas, cosas para gatos, y gasolina, ya no podré entrar a comprar en otras tiendas?

¡El horror! ¿Osea que si por ejemplo me apetece comprar una camiseta en una entrañable tienda de moda de barrio a precio subido por las nubes ya no podré hacerlo? ¿Que si quiero ir a una tienda de barrio donde me cobren un pastizal por cualquier cosa ya no podré hacerlo? ¿Que a partir de ahora voy a tener que comprar online mas barato y sin tener que hacer cola ni gastar gasolina y encima me lo llevan a mi casa sin que me tenga que mover? ¿Que ya no podré comer en restaurantes Paco que ríete tú de pesadilla en la cocina y tendré que cocinar mi propia comida, mas barata y saludable?

¡Oh no, la muerte!

Si no fuera porque llevo AÑOS haciéndolo me habrías dado un gran susto, colega.


----------



## uberales (28 Ene 2022)

César92 dijo:


> ¿También afecta a los pagatori di pensioni? ¿O sólo a los espagueti estándar?



Agli spaghetti standard, perchè non possono obbligare ai moronegri farsi il vaccino. Questo detto da un polizziott.


----------



## uberales (28 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir que, aparte de poder comprar comida, medicina, gafas, cosas para gatos, y gasolina, ya no podré entrar a comprar en otras tiendas?
> 
> ¡El horror! ¿Osea que si por ejemplo me apetece comprar una camiseta en una entrañable tienda de moda de barrio a precio subido por las nubes ya no podré hacerlo? ¿Que si quiero ir a una tienda de barrio donde me cobren un pastizal por cualquier cosa ya no podré hacerlo? ¿Que a partir de ahora voy a tener que comprar online mas barato y sin tener que hacer cola ni gastar gasolina y encima me lo llevan a mi casa sin que me tenga que mover? ¿Que ya no podré comer en restaurantes Paco que ríete tú de pesadilla en la cocina y tendré que cocinar mi propia comida, mas barata y saludable?
> 
> ...



Eso es, empieza el lunes o el martes. Draghi está pagando a su hija con el fondo de inversiones de biofarma en el que trabaja.


----------



## chortinator (28 Ene 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Pues va pareciendo que esto no va de Sanidad (como ya sabíamos) pero es que tampoco parece ya que vaya de control con el pass. Me empieza a goler que lo que buscan son enfrentamientos violentos entre la ciudadanía y revueltas más violentas todavía contra los estamentos. Si los novacs acatasen y se sometiesen mansamente, sin protestar, les apretarían todavía más las tuercas.
> 
> Por qué? Para qué? Que mal rollo me está dando.




Yo sigo sin entender... provocar a la gente cuando "se viene una guerra" y ademas tienes a un enemigo como china con el cuchillo entre los dientes.

Creo que nuestros dirigentes son cada dia mas gilipollas.


----------



## elmegaduque (28 Ene 2022)

El tema es sencillo.

Quieren dejar Italia sin italianos en unos pocos años.

Bien matándolos con las ponzoñas, o forzando su emigración.

La belleza del país y su patrimonio son muy golosos para hacer negocio con su venta/alquiler.


----------



## elmegaduque (28 Ene 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Yo sigo sin entender... provocar a la gente cuando "se viene una guerra" y ademas tienes a un enemigo como china con el cuchillo entre los dientes.
> 
> Creo que nuestros dirigentes son cada dia mas gilipollas.



Son los chinos quienes van a quedarse el país.

Para lo cual, sobran los italianos.


----------



## Nebulosas (28 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Agli spaghetti standard, perchè non possono obbligare ai moronegri farsi il vaccino. Questo detto da un polizziott.




Perche no? Nessuno lo voglia?


----------



## Otrasvidas (28 Ene 2022)

Al ser tan viejo no le preocupa acabar sus días en un pelotón de fusilamiento.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Eso es, empieza el lunes o el martes. Draghi está pagando a su hija con el fondo de inversiones de biofarma en el que trabaja.



Pues espero que no sea Pfizer, o GSK, o Abbvie, o Bristol, porque en todas llevo yo acciones y todas dan dividendos.

A ver si ahora van a hacer que los melones se inyecten esas mierdas "voluntariamente" para así poder ir a comprar al Zara mientras yo sigo ganando euros sanos.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (28 Ene 2022)

Menuda aberración. A Dragui lo tienen que tener bien cogido por los cojones. Podéis imaginar en que perversiones.


----------



## Dj Puesto (28 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Aquí el 93% de la población se ha emponzoñado al menos 2 veces.



Honestamente no creo que esa sea la diferencia. Para empezar es un 93% con la boca pequeña, porque ya es "de la población diana" al final es un 80% (que poca broma) y eso si te crees sus datos que garantizan 100% de vacunados mayores de 80 años, lo que contradice lo que luego publican por otro lado de "muere no vacunado con 82 años" 

Si Italia tuviese 20% de vacs pues dices si, aprietan ahí y aquí no, pero es que apenas hay diferencia entre un país y otro, estoy seguro. Si esto es casi más una cuestión de CI que cultural, en Suecia y Dinamarca se ha vacunado un montón de gente cuando ni les han presionado.


----------



## peterr (28 Ene 2022)

El caso de Italia es el claro ejemplo de que todo es un ridículo circo dictatorial.


----------



## Aeneas (28 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Eso es, empieza el lunes o el martes. Draghi está pagando a su hija con el fondo de inversiones de biofarma en el que trabaja.



Pues como en Andalucía:









Andalucía concede, sin concurso, la distribución de las v...


La mujer del presidente de la Junta, Manuela Villena López, trabaja en Bidafarma como gerente de Relaciones Institucionales.




www.consalud.es





La mujer del cacique de estas tierras es la distribuye las vacunas.

Lo que no sé es donde cojones está la justicia, porque tirando por aquí se saca mucha mierda.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (28 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> * Pobre Italia, mi querida Italia *
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 922823
> 
> ...



Dudo mucho que nadie le niegue la entrada en bares o restaurantes a ningún paisano de Napoles o Sicilia jojojojojojojo
Y los urbanistas pijos de Milan, Turin,Verona están todos vacunados pero si eso es un brutalidad dictatorial que ni Stalin y Hitler se les hubiera pasao por la cabeza.


----------



## mindugi (28 Ene 2022)

¿y la mafia? Buen momento para buscar padrino
cuando el estado te persigue siempre peudes apoyarte en la famiglia


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (28 Ene 2022)

A veces me pregunto por la mafia en la epidemia.
A lo mejor ha invertido en....
Bueno, mejor no lo pienso, son cosas demasiado terribles y quizá no tenga NADA que ver con lo que sucede en Italia.


----------



## propellerman (28 Ene 2022)

Y esto con un 80% de la población italiana vacunada   ; con un 40 o un 50% los no vacunados acabarían sus días cómo B. Mussolini y Clara Petacci


----------



## uberales (28 Ene 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> Pues como en Andalucía:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y von der leyer su marido...


----------



## propellerman (28 Ene 2022)

La policía parando a un ciclista y pidiéndole el DNI y explicaciones por andar en bicicleta sin mascarilla de noche y por una avenida casi desierta es una situación que se describe por si misma, aquí han pasado cosas así y parecidas mientras la población tragaba con ellas.

No estamos como para criticar la actitud de la población italiana; aquí en España la gente tragaria con lo que están haciendo en Italia y con cosas peores, quien piense lo contrario apañado va; población mansa con pelotas en las redes sociales y con unas. copas encima cuando está en el bar


----------



## Fausto1880 (29 Ene 2022)

malvado dijo:


> Pero los vacunados también deberían protestar y no permitir que se le haga la vida imposible a sus familias, amigos, vecinos, compañeros de trabajo, etc. Si nos dividimos es porque queremos.



Los vacunados son los primeros que aprietan para hacerle la vida imposible a sus familias. Si los padres llevan a sus hijos a empozoñar, ya sabes de lo que hablamos.


----------



## Fausto1880 (29 Ene 2022)

Biff Howard Tannen dijo:


> Esto se soluciona rápido desempolvando las guillotinas.



Las guillotinas sirven al poder.

El poder lo tienen los vacunófilos.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Ene 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Y de Mussolini.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En un tiempo en que el comunismo emergia con fuerza y desde la intelectulidad no se ofrecia resistencia, sino todo lo contrario, Italia ofrecio al mundo una alternativa como el fascismo. Mejor o o peor, pero precisamente Mussolini es la pruebs de que Italia es un pais muy productivo culturalmente. Lastima que la politica internacional no fuera su fuerte, si hubiera sabido maniobrar como Franco quien sabe lo que hubiera pasado. A lo mejor el fascismo seguiria existiendo.


----------



## Pessoista (29 Ene 2022)

Los que se preguntaban como paises como Italia, Alemania o Francia permitieron tener gobiernos fascistas en el pasado ya tienen la respuesta. Está en su ADN como pueblo.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (29 Ene 2022)

Ningún acto malvado queda sin castigo. Si fuesen capaz de ver lo barato que han vendido su alma a satanás, se arrepentirían de inmediato.
Fe, valor y fuerza para resistir. Dios nos protege.


----------



## Pablem0s (29 Ene 2022)

Italia lleva en llamas medio año, que te informes por Atrespena o Mierdaset y lo desconozcas es otro tema.


----------



## ashe (29 Ene 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Flipa, un presidente no votado por el pueblo Italiano les obliga a no poder hacer vida normal.
> 
> Estos va a hacer bueno a Mussolini



Todas las obras importantes de Italia las hizo precisamente Mussolini... ahi lo dejo


----------



## kikoseis (29 Ene 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Todas las obras importantes de Italia las hizo precisamente Mussolini... ahi lo dejo



Serán obras importantes, buenas y MALAS.

Por las buenas no le pasaron por la piedra, sino por las importantes malas.


----------



## sirpask (29 Ene 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Todas las obras importantes de Italia las hizo precisamente Mussolini... ahi lo dejo



Es curioso, pero yo creo que desde que existen las piramides de egipto, todas las grandes, mejores y necesarias construcciones siempre se han construido bajo una represiva gobernanza.


----------



## ashe (29 Ene 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Es curioso, pero yo creo que desde que existen las piramides de egipto, todas las grandes, mejores y necesarias construcciones siempre se han construido bajo una represiva gobernanza.



en realidad me lo ha hecho varios italianos, que las obras mas importantes se hizo en ese periodo, en especial con el tema de las carreteras, después de este todo muy dejado de lado, en especial las carreteras y ciertas infraestructuras


----------



## Saco de papas (29 Ene 2022)

Tal vez la mafia tenga algo que ver, controla la mitad del país y seguramente también al que manda en ese país.


----------



## Conan76 (29 Ene 2022)

Ojito que esto acaba llegando aqui, al tiempo.

Espero la misma resistencia y amor por la democracia y la libertad que nos han demostrado muchos ciudadanos belgas y franceses.

Italianos borreguitos.


----------



## frenlib (29 Ene 2022)

Bueno, un país al que ya no iré.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 Ene 2022)

el partido verde en los gobiernos de Austria y Alemania, que no se os olvide


----------



## Vae Victis (29 Ene 2022)

Mira que bien. “La cosa nostra” la van empoderar bonito…


----------



## davitin (29 Ene 2022)

Han hecho lo mismo que en Canadá, las medidas no tienen nada que ver con nada sanitario.


----------



## imaginARIO (29 Ene 2022)

Ahora que los neojudíos, los no vacunados, no podemos ni viajar, las noticias de países como Italia, Austria, Australia resultan tan lejanas como increíbles.
¿es verdad que los no marcados por la bestia, no pueden ni subir a un autobús?
¿nadie se rebela?, ¿nadie ha cogido una maza porque no puede comprar una botella de su whisky favorito?
En resumen, dudo mucho que sean noticias reales.
Yo ya no me creo nada.

Si en España no dejasen a la gente ir a trabajar o tomar el transporte público, creo que habría muertos.
Total, si ya no te dejan ni comprar whisky o simplemente trabajar, no tienes nada que perder.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (29 Ene 2022)

En manos del pueblo italiano estuvo la solucion ese que canta la bella Ciao, y ahora miran para otro lado y escupen sobre su propia historia , en fin el ser inhumano no tiene límites


----------



## nate (29 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Al menos han montado manifestaciones reales, con incluso revueltas. Pocas noticias habéis recibido de Itaia, para decir esto. Todos los sábados o domingos hay manifas en Bolonia contra el covid pass que reunen entre 2-4.000 personas, ¿en España en qué ciudad mediana tiene esa repercusión? Tampoco os ha llegado las que montan en Milán o Roma, esta con un asalto a los sindicatos. O Nápoles...



Las manifas que siempre funcionan son las que se bañan en sangre y muerte. Las demás son un circo para reírse un rato.


----------



## Antiparticula (29 Ene 2022)

¿y esta medida también afecta a los extranjeros y a los negros?


----------



## Brainstormenta (29 Ene 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Joder, estas gilipolleces son tan extraordinarias que incluso te superan tu muy alta media de estupideces. Pero como puedes decir de Italia y de España que tienen una historia de asco y verguenza. Historia! precisamente! idiota!
> 
> Por cierto, mi coche de trabajo.
> 
> ...



Yo tb tengo un Abarth con nueve años y una Panigale V2 y son lo mejor que he comprado en mi vida. Cuñadismo es lo que sobra...

Por cierto, qué grande era el Uno i.e.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (29 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir que, aparte de poder comprar comida, medicina, gafas, cosas para gatos, y gasolina, ya no podré entrar a comprar en otras tiendas?
> 
> ¡El horror! ¿Osea que si por ejemplo me apetece comprar una camiseta en una entrañable tienda de moda de barrio a precio subido por las nubes ya no podré hacerlo? ¿Que si quiero ir a una tienda de barrio donde me cobren un pastizal por cualquier cosa ya no podré hacerlo? ¿Que a partir de ahora voy a tener que comprar online mas barato y sin tener que hacer cola ni gastar gasolina y encima me lo llevan a mi casa sin que me tenga que mover? ¿Que ya no podré comer en restaurantes Paco que ríete tú de pesadilla en la cocina y tendré que cocinar mi propia comida, mas barata y saludable?
> 
> ...



Si crees que esto no se va a aplicar a la compraventa online estás muy equivocado.

Te recuerdo que esto es GREEN PASS. No es un pasaporte "covid". Es un carné de crédito social chino.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (29 Ene 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Yo sigo sin entender... provocar a la gente cuando "se viene una guerra" y ademas tienes a un enemigo como china con el cuchillo entre los dientes.
> 
> Creo que nuestros dirigentes son cada dia mas gilipollas.



Gilipollas sois los que pensáis que los dirigentes son gilipollas.


----------



## CaCO3 (29 Ene 2022)

En España no se ha llegado a esto porque a los políticos no les ha hecho falta (les ha bastando con aprovecharse del borreguismo hispano) no porque no hayan podido.


----------



## cabronavirus (29 Ene 2022)

Compras online manda.



Funciovago dijo:


> mientras tanto hay millones de negros ilegales sueltos por Italia, de manteros delante de todo el mundo y no les hacen nada



Y sin bozal ni vacuna.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (29 Ene 2022)

Qué malo Salvini. Y Chrump.


----------



## DonCrisis (29 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Al menos han montado manifestaciones reales, con incluso revueltas. Pocas noticias habéis recibido de Itaia, para decir esto. Todos los sábados o domingos hay manifas en Bolonia contra el covid pass que reunen entre 2-4.000 personas, ¿en España en qué ciudad mediana tiene esa repercusión? Tampoco os ha llegado las que montan en Milán o Roma, esta con un asalto a los sindicatos. O Nápoles...



Al 20% de la población le han quitado buena parte de sus Derechos Fundamentales. Ni siquiera pueden trabajar ni llevar una vida normal. Teniendo esto en cuenta, 2-4.000 personas en una manifestación es una mierda. Una cifra ridícula. En España hay manifestaciones también y estamos a un abismo en cuanto a restricciones. Como mucho no te puedes tomar algo en un bar en algún terruño y ya.

No sé. Yo pensaba que los italianos tendrían más rebeldía. A los no vacunados les han jodido la vida y no pasa nada.


----------



## uberales (29 Ene 2022)

nate dijo:


> Las manifas que siempre funcionan son las que se bañan en sangre y muerte. Las demás son un circo para reírse un rato.



¿Has visto un asalto a una sede sindical en España?


----------



## uberales (29 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Al 20% de la población le han quitado buena parte de sus Derechos Fundamentales. Ni siquiera pueden trabajar ni llevar una vida normal. Teniendo esto en cuenta, 2-4.000 personas en una manifestación es una mierda. Una cifra ridícula. En España hay manifestaciones también y estamos a un abismo en cuanto a restricciones. Como mucho no te puedes tomar algo en un bar en algún terruño y ya.
> 
> No sé. Yo pensaba que los italianos tendrían más rebeldía. A los no vacunados les han jodido la vida y no pasa nada.



Han asaltado la sede de lo que sería comisiones. ¿Qué manifestaciones de 2-4.000 hay en ciudades medianas en España que paran el centro, qué manifestaciones en ciudades tipo Milán han tenido hostias en pleno centro, o la revueltaque ha habido en Nápoles?


----------



## DonCrisis (29 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Han asaltado la sede de lo que sería comisiones. ¿Qué manifestaciones de 2-4.000 hay en ciudades medianas en España que paran el centro, qué manifestaciones en ciudades tipo Milán han tenido hostias en pleno centro, o la revueltaque ha habido en Nápoles?



Me parece ridículo para la supresión bestial de Derechos Fundamentales que sufre un no vacunado italiano.

Comparas constantemente con España, pero yo como no vacunado puedo HACER LO QUE QUIERA (Comunidad de Madrid). No tengo ni una sola restricción. Ni una. Partiendo de esa base la comparación es ilógica. En Italia no puedes acceder a ningún lugar público, no puedes coger ningún transporte público, y lo que es peor, no puedes trabajar en ningún trabajo con contacto con otras personas (la inmensa gran mayoría). No puedes comparar.

2-4000 personas en una manfiestación cuando han quitado Derechos Fundamentales a más de 10 millones es una puta mierda.


----------



## uberales (29 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Me parece ridículo para la supresión bestial de Derechos Fundamentales que sufre un no vacunado italiano.
> 
> Comparas constantemente con España, pero yo como no vacunado puedo HACER LO QUE QUIERA (Comunidad de Madrid). No tengo ni una sola restricción. Ni una. Partiendo de esa base la comparación es ilógica. En Italia no puedes acceder a ningún lugar público, no puedes coger ningún transporte público, y lo que es peor, no puedes trabajar en ningún trabajo con contacto con otras personas (la inmensa gran mayoría). No puedes comparar.
> 
> 2-4000 personas en una manfiestación cuando han quitado Derechos Fundamentales a más de 10 millones es una puta mierda.



¿Quién gobierna en España un tío completamente metido en la burocracia de Europa o un tío que quiere sobrevivir en Moncloa un año más? Ahí está la diferencia, si tuviera más posibilidades de quedarse Sánchez haría estas burradas.


----------



## Debunker (29 Ene 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Articulo firmado por el magistrado Asencio, material de calidad, me lo guardo. Será que en Italia no hay camioneros para que pasen estas cosas?




Me alegro que lo menciones, acabo de entrar en burbuja, no se si hay algún hilo abierto sobre el movimiento "European Freedon Convoy", ayer noche lo recibí por wsp , es espectacular casi me hizo llorar, marchas de camiones por toda Europa, todos los países, todos confluirán en Bruselas el día 14, el de España irá primero a la Moncloa y de allí para Bruselas, el mismo movimiento en EEUU, Canadá etc. y la población animando y manifestándose al mismo tiempo, eso es lo que necesitamos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Ene 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Si crees que esto no se va a aplicar a la compraventa online estás muy equivocado.
> 
> Te recuerdo que esto es GREEN PASS. No es un pasaporte "covid". Es un carné de crédito social chino.



¿Cuándo dices que va a pasar éso? Te lo digo porque aún estoy esperando a que prohíban el dinero físico que lo habían prometido y la gente se puso como loca a aflorar las pesetas de la abuela.

O como lo de la vacunación obligatoria a partir de Febrero en Austria que ahora parece que por "problemas técnicos" la tienen que retrasar. O la de Alemania que es para mediados de Marzo.


----------



## Alexrc (29 Ene 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Autocontradicciones de un párrafo al siguiente.



Eso mismo me llamó la atención


----------



## Barrunto (29 Ene 2022)

En la mitad de Italia el decreto ese es papel mojado.


----------



## Alf_ET (29 Ene 2022)

¿Y todavía no han agredido al mierda de Draghi? Por menos a Berlusconi le tiraron un duomo a la cabeza


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (30 Ene 2022)

El Italiano con tercera dosis y bozal mientras miles de africanos ilegales entrando


----------



## Virolai (3 Feb 2022)

Visto el destrozo que están provocando en el turismo, los extranjeros ahora sí pueden ir a hoteles y restaurantes solo con un test negativo. John Malkovich podrá ir al hotel Danieli. Los italianos, en cambio, deben presentar el llamado super green pass (con 3 pinchazos). Es difícil caer más bajo.


----------

